# Auction



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks like some pretty good buys going on. Have any of you guys done the auction thing?

https://www.lemonsauctioneers.com/d...es=750&seller=all&sort_by=end&starting_point=


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Those look tempting...


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

galvbay said:


> Looks like some pretty good buys going on. Have any of you guys done the auction thing?
> 
> https://www.lemonsauctioneers.com/d...es=750&seller=all&sort_by=end&starting_point=


A few years ago my brother in law bought 2 delta lathes for 10 dollars each from the Pearland ISD and was able to get one working by using parts from both of them.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

A few years ago, I registered with Lemons, bid on a few of their auctions but never won.

They are not like EBay. The thing I did not like was having to give Lemons my credit card info before I could bid. Carefully read their rules about charges / holds that they put on your credit card before you sign up.

I think they have some good items and good deals if you can find what you are looking for.

Good luck.



galvbay said:


> Looks like some pretty good buys going on. Have any of you guys done the auction thing?
> 
> https://www.lemonsauctioneers.com/d...es=750&seller=all&sort_by=end&starting_point=


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Look at the bidders on the items. They are almost all the same 2 or 3 people on every auction.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"As Is"...used and wore out by a bunch of kids..sight unseen ?????

Think I'll pass....LOL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I've bought stuff through Lemons for over 20 years and they are good folks. You really need to check out the stuff before bidding as some of it is like new and others are worn out. I bought my 16" 2HP Delta through them in Austin a while back and it shows very little wear but the controller was bad (the guy handling it for the school checked and said it was running when removed). Still got a pretty good deal mainly because they listed it as 3 phase when actually, the controller converts single phase to 3 ph so you just need 220 v single ph. to run it. Don't let the low prices fool you - there are a lot of idiots (like all auctions) that jump in at the last minute and bid ridiculous prices and the auction is extended every time someone bids. Good buys are possible but do your homework.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

the harris county city auction has good stuff now and then


----------

